# My Sub 20 and Sub 15 quest for 3x3



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Dec 6, 2020)

So I haven’t been fast enough or looking Ahead for so long that I no longer average sub 20 and sub 15 so please help with any tips.
edit: I meant tips on memorizing algs


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Can you execute f2l cases without thinking about them? If so, you should focus on look ahead and if not, you should try to work on that.


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Dec 6, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Can you execute f2l cases without thinking about them? If so, you should focus on look ahead and if not, you should try to work on that.


I’ve done that with some slight pauses but it’s not the F2l I need to work on it’s the oll and pll execution.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

RPerm (2020GOME05) said:


> I’ve done that with some slight pauses but it’s not the F2l I need to work on it’s the oll and pll execution.


If you already know what to work on, why did you ask for tips?


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 6, 2020)

Instead of making this thread for asking help, you can change it to a progression thread.


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Dec 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you already know what to work on, why did you ask for tips?


I need help memorizing algs


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 7, 2020)

RPerm (2020GOME05) said:


> I need help memorizing algs


It's not possible to help someone learn algs, it's your memory after all


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 7, 2020)

RPerm (2020GOME05) said:


> I need help memorizing algs


There isn't an exact way to help someone memorize algs, but here is a helpful vid that gives a rough guideline for memorizing algorithms by jperm here.


----------



## RPerm (2020GOME05) (Dec 8, 2020)

Ok


----------

